# online colleges?



## Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

anyone ever try these? know someone that has?

a friend of mine got a business degree online and she's got a really good job that pays a ton now.... but dunno if she got lucky or if online degrees actually carry some weight. 

opinions?


----------



## todd (Nov 16, 2016)

I took some classes online to get my required annual credits for my EMT license renewal. they were free and easy to do but I need high speed internet so I could only do it 2 nights a week.

I think it was boundtree university free sign up
I olso got some OSHA certifications online on their website.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 16, 2016)

I've never been concerned with the degrees, but here's a bunch of free video lectures http://academicearth.org/universities/


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 17, 2016)

Mouse said:


> anyone ever try these? know someone that has?
> 
> a friend of mine got a business degree online and she's got a really good job that pays a ton now.... but dunno if she got lucky or if online degrees actually carry some weight.
> 
> opinions?



You need to be very careful with online college some are outright scams. The things you need to research are the colleges accreditations. If a school is properly accredited you are good. If its not the degree won't be worth the paper its printed on.

If u are getting financial aid most regular colleges have online classes.

But I'm sure there are decent online schools out there. I wish I remembered more about accreditation sorry but college was long ago.

You can check if a college is accredited on this site it looks like. I hope that helped a little.

http://ope.ed.gov/accreditation/


----------

